# If You Had To Teach Something What Would It Be?



## Lara

If I had to use my skills I would teach Art but if I could teach ANYthing, it would be common sense:drive:


----------



## Falcon

It would be flying.

I don't believe  one can TEACH  common sense.  I think  you're born with it.

I've encountered some folks  weren't born with it.


----------



## Jackie22

Cooking, decorating or flower arranging....I also help my children and grandchildren with 
investing, not that I'm a professional, but I do know more than they do.


----------



## AprilT

I already teach an arts and craft class, I was teaching a literacy class, but, not able to do that anymore due to neurological issues, but if I were still able, teaching some sort of literacy class for adults or children would be on my list.


----------



## Lara

AprilT said:


> I already teach an arts and craft class


I taught Art Class as a volunteer for an elementary school in the 90's but I was exhausted working with 30 children all at once (only for an hour a day), and paid for most of the supplies. Are you enjoying teaching arts crafts? What age range?



			
				Falcon said:
			
		

> It would be flying.I don't believe one can TEACH common sense. I think you're born with it.I've encountered some folks weren't born with it.


You're right. I was saying "If I could teach ANYthing" it would be common sense but was said tongue-in-cheek. Three of my children were born with it but one doesn't have a lick of it.

*Jackie*, I admire you for knowing anything about investing. I'm dreading when the market corrects...wondering if it will be a crash or slow, and how long. It's bound to happen.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

The first week I was in nursing school we took a tour of all the departments of the hospital. As soon as we got to the occupational therapy room I realized that is what I would have rather gone for. It was to late to change but I still have an interest in it and did see some of it when I worked for public health years later.


----------



## AprilT

Lara said:


> I taught Art Class as a volunteer for an elementary school in the 90's but I was exhausted working with 30 children all at once (only for an hour a day), and paid for most of the supplies. Are you enjoying teaching arts crafts? What age range?



I taught children when I worked at a library years ago, we mostly did summer programs, some at the library others we took to various learning centers.  Present day, I'm  working with older adults.  I looked forward to working with the kids, it was very rewarding, as there were all sorts of activities we incorporated into that program and I just adored those kids.  I also did story time which was open to many different age groups at different times.  I've done this work as both a volunteer and as a paid staff member, always loved working with the children.

As far as teaching adults, now that's exhausting, talking about babies, I've never dealt with such needy beings, at least with this group and the class and supplies are free to them.  I am taking a long break as of this month.  I figure I'll start it back up come holiday time with Halloween.  It really was so much more easy working with the kids, but, I do appreciate the  most of the adults who participate in my group, just sometimes they wear me out.  It's especially tiring considering my physical limitations.


----------



## nvtribefan

I had side gigs a few times as adjunct faculty for 2 universities.  I taught instructional technology and computer classes.  I also did quite a few training workshops on instructional technology and software applications.


----------



## Marie5656

*I would not mind tutoring kids with reading difficulties.  Give them a leg up in life.*


----------



## Knight

The difference between "need" and "want" in money management to kids old enough to have a work permit.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

I am doing some substitute teaching at a Federal Jobs Corps facility.  I teach in the "Construction Trades" area.  Plumbing, carpentry, concrete masonry, etc.  These are disadvantaged kids, many also working on their high school equivalency diplomas.  Many of these kids have an attention span of about 30 seconds.  Others are very talented and display exceptional work ethic.  More time is spent trying to instill some semblance of how to get and keep a job than in the actual skill set required to do the job.  We have excellent placement numbers.  It is assumed kids will go to college or fail in life.  That assumption has resulted in us losing our trades and crafts.  These kids, properly trained and with a good work ethic, can make excellent money in the construction/building maintenance industry.


----------



## Uncontrolable

Lara said:


> If I had to use my skills I would teach Art but if I could teach ANYthing, it would be common sense:drive:


You are an artist?  Would love to here your insight.  I liked landscapes.  Self taught and Bob Ross.  I did take a couple of art classes in college.  Like many others Van Gogh became my hero.  I have been painting since 1996.  I finally gave up on landscapes because every composition seems to have been done thousands of times.  I began doing abstract because abstract seems to have the fewest rules.  Its funny, the rule of thirds still applies.  I could go on forever....because I love it.


----------



## Uncontrolable

Lara said:


> If I had to use my skills I would teach Art but if I could teach ANYthing, it would be common sense:drive:


I could teach classes on how to have a spiritual awakening.


----------



## Camper6

I would love to teach the English language to those who need it.

I would love to teach computer skills to those who have never tried it.

I think that would help seniors that live in a home away from family.


----------



## Uncontrolable

Camper6 said:


> I would love to teach the English language to those who need it.
> 
> I would love to teach computer skills to those who have never tried it.
> 
> I think that would help seniors that live in a home away from family.



Good ideas.  Seniors often need help with their computers.  Seems like the programmers are changing things every day.


----------



## AprilT

Uncontrolable said:


> You are an artist?  Would love to here your insight.  I liked landscapes.  Self taught and Bob Ross.  I did take a couple of art classes in college.  Like many others Van Gogh became my hero.  I have been painting since 1996.  I finally gave up on landscapes because every composition seems to have been done thousands of times.  I began doing abstract because abstract seems to have the fewest rules.  Its funny, the rule of thirds still applies.  I could go on forever....because I love it.



Speaking of art, that involves painting, I can't draw worth a lick, but I am teaching myself to do abstracts, I've been picking some technics up off the internet.  One piece though I kind of messed it up a bit, but I still like it enough that I have it hanging over my bed.  My next class I had planned to teach a pouring technic.


----------



## Falcon

My BS degree is in education, with art as a specialty.

But I spent several years at adult night school  teaching  ESL.


----------



## Uncontrolable

AprilT said:


> Speaking of art, that involves painting, I can't draw worth a lick, but I am teaching myself to do abstracts, I've been picking some technics up off the internet.  One piece though I kind of messed it up a bit, but I still like it enough that I have it hanging over my bed.  My next class I had planned to teach a pouring technic.


The trick with pouring is to use a larger canvas.  Don't be afraid of allowing the paint to set a while in various stages.  Pouring paint is its own reward because the results feel like Christmas.  Especially when the paint stays where you want it to.  Even when the canvas is level the painting has a will of its own.  When I am able to pour its like I never stop experimenting.  I could go on with this forever.  I love painting.


----------



## Uncontrolable

Falcon said:


> My BS degree is in education, with art as a specialty.
> 
> But I spent several years at adult night school  teaching  ESL.


What is ESL?


----------



## AprilT

Uncontrolable said:


> The trick with pouring is to use a larger canvas.  Don't be afraid of allowing the paint to set a while in various stages.  Pouring paint is its own reward because the results feel like Christmas.  Especially when the paint stays where you want it to.  Even when the canvas is level the painting has a will of its own.  When I am able to pour its like I never stop experimenting.  I could go on with this forever.  I love painting.



Thanks for the tip, I did use a large canvas for my last piece, but, I miscalculated the amount of paint needed and when I went back in to complete, I messed up the design, but I loved the which is why it's hanging, I'll likely do another large one but make sure I have enough paint.


----------



## AprilT

Uncontrolable said:


> What is ESL?



Generally when you teach English language course to non-native speakers.  I had such students, one on one.  My first experience was a disaster though, the student just didn't want to follow the learning plan.  Forgot to add, ESL stands for *E*nglish as *S*econd *L*anguage.


----------



## Uncontrolable

AprilT said:


> Thanks for the tip, I did use a large canvas for my last piece, but, I miscalculated the amount of paint needed and when I went back in to complete, I messed up the design, but I loved the which is why it's hanging, I'll likely do another large one but make sure I have enough paint.


You do know that you could use the same colors you started with and simply pour in the blank spot.  I know of an artist on the net who does exactly that.  Also you might consider some contrast to bring out the colors you have already laid down.  I would love to be where you are.  I am jealous, and drooling.  I don't know why I am drooling.


----------



## drifter

I'd teach history or english.


----------



## Warrigal

I was a high school teacher and I taught a raft of things - maths, science, computing, health, design and technology. The teaching that was most satisfying was not my day job. I was a volunteer leader in an outward bound club and we would take ten to fourteen year olds into the bush for hikes and camps. Though these activities and the weekly club meetings we taught them life skills that helped them to develop into self reliant adults. We also infused them with a love of the natural world and a sense of responsibility towards each other. The skills - map reading and bushcraft etc - were less important than the life skills IMO.

If I had the energy, this is what I would like to do again.


----------



## tnthomas

What I have taught:    I've taught prison inmates how to use welding equipment, and how to work more successfully in a co-operative effort.

What I strived to teach:  I've counseled prison and jail inmates extensively, while under my supervision, on better ways to view life, and meet it's challenges in a more positive, and constructive manner.


----------



## Uncontrolable

drifter said:


> I'd teach history or english.



What kind of history?


----------



## drifter

Whatever the curriculum called for, World, U.S., Regional, State, Boardwalks in Tombstone, whatever.


----------



## Uncontrolable

drifter said:


> Whatever the curriculum called for, World, U.S., Regional, State, Boardwalks in Tombstone, whatever.



Do you think history can be taught without a bias?  Usually a professor has some sort of theoretical bias.  If they write something they usually comment on it. Anyway, when I did research papers I recall calling out some of their faults.  Or, my perception of their faults.


----------



## Warrigal

An element of history should be included in every subject - history of science, history of computing, of exploration including space exploration etc. My husband taught Engineering Science and the students had to research for themselves something from history of bridges, or bicycles etc To appreciate the present we need to know what it took to get us here.


----------



## drifter

Some bias is unavoidable, it's human nature. You have three hundred million people in a country, how many biases can you have? You have to have some standard, you can't teach everyone's opinion. That is, I suppose, why they say the victor gets to write the history of wars. If we didn't have a rough collective standard there would be no need to teach a subject, teach chaos instead, And I don't think we can teach the history off everything. We might throw it all in to a barrel and teach Bias to show that it colors every other facet of life. We're all different but we have to submit to some common goal.


----------



## Uncontrolable

Warrigal said:


> An element of history should be included in every subject - history of science, history of computing, of exploration including space exploration etc. My husband taught Engineering Science and the students had to research for themselves something from history of bridges, or bicycles etc To appreciate the present we need to know what it took to get us here.


I agree.  My back ground is Sociology and medicine.  With medicine it is almost all memorizing facts and procedures with a smattering of, who did it and why, kind of history.  In Sociology there is a much greater emphasis on the history of various theorists and their theories.  In my discipline we thought about the nature of conscious.  So we might have studied the history of religion based on how religious people view and respond to the world.  Or, how does the average man respond to religion.  Actually, there is a Sociological text titled "The Sociology of Religion".


----------



## Uncontrolable

drifter said:


> Some bias is unavoidable, it's human nature. You have three hundred million people in a country, how many biases can you have? You have to have some standard, you can't teach everyone's opinion. That is, I suppose, why they say the victor gets to write the history of wars. If we didn't have a rough collective standard there would be no need to teach a subject, teach chaos instead, And I don't think we can teach the history off everything. We might throw it all in to a barrel and teach Bias to show that it colors every other facet of life. We're all different but we have to submit to some common goal.



I love to listen to talking books.  One year I listened to 150 books.  That is the equivalent of reading 3 books per week.  During this time I listened to the history of the United States.  It took about 8 hours.  It was wonderful to track from the 1700's to the present.  Then it was about 1990.  When it came to my generation, 50's, 60's, 70's, it was like I was lifted up in a boat.  My generations history was so interesting to me, and I found it to be accurate.  I listened to anthropological book called, "The Tribe of Tiger".  It was a history of cats and their relationship to man.  A wonderful book.   I listened to Steven Hawkings,  "A Brief History of Time" and associated essays about 6 times.  It wasn't until years later that I began to understand some of E=MC squared.  History can be a wonderful subject.  I think despite the bias.


----------



## drifter

> History can be a wonderful subject. I think despite the bias.


Me, too. By talking books, do you mean 'books on tape or CD? If so, I'm trying to adjust to that format. Thanks for the conversation.


----------



## Uncontrolable

drifter said:


> Me, too. By talking books, do you mean 'books on tape or CD? If so, I'm trying to adjust to that format. Thanks for the conversation.


At that time they had books mostly on tape.  Now you can find a great many books on CD.  There are also books available on flash drives that just plug into your computer.  I am lucky in a way.  Since I have become blind I get books for free.  There are thousands of books I can listen to.  Your local library should have a good collection of free books.


----------



## drifter

Again thanks for the comeback. I'm blind only in one eye but it has  effected my reading, my eyes weep more my reading has slowed down, and I tire from reading more readily. but the change from reader to listener is not always an easy one unloosed forced on us. Enjoyed, take care.


----------



## Uncontrolable

drifter said:


> Again thanks for the comeback. I'm blind only in one eye but it has  effected my reading, my eyes weep more my reading has slowed down, and I tire from reading more readily. but the change from reader to listener is not always an easy one unloosed forced on us. Enjoyed, take care.



As chance, or perhaps not chance, would have it I am blind in one eye also.  If you have an eye Dr. and I presume you do, you should be eligible for talking books through the state you live in.  They will send books right to you, or you can down load them on your computer.  Your complaint was the same exact complaint I had.  I have macular degeneration.  If you have not seen a Dr., please see one.  A Dr. must certify your vision loss.  I love talking books because, for me, it is like listening to a movie.  However, authors take a little more time to set up their characters.  It can be harder to follow.  Also, interruptions are a pain and I sometimes fall asleep while listening.   You might listen to a book that you have seen the movie version of.  You will already know what is going to happen and it will be easier to follow.  In any case, welcome to the talking book club.


----------



## Skyking

If I could teach anything I'd teach the young what I've learned over 65 years of varied experiences. I'd pepper practical life lessons with the history of the times and critical thinking for the future. Everything would be in play, from jobs to relationships, to the metaphysical and physical universe. What I wouldn't do is waste time. I'd go right to 'my' points. Feel free to take 'em or leave 'em... just one flawed man's observations on a life lived with tips pointed out only to help.


----------



## Iodine

I would teach painting or writing.  And I too, want to know, Falcon, what is ESL??


----------



## Uncontrolable

Iodine said:


> I would teach painting or writing.  And I too, want to know, Falcon, what is ESL??



English as a second language.


----------



## Shalimar

I would love to teach a creative writing (poetry) class. Psychologist or not, in my heart, I think of myself as a poet first. Language continues to bring me great joy, and I would love to share that journey with others.


----------



## Uncontrolable

Shalimar said:


> I would love to teach a creative writing (poetry) class. Psychologist or not, in my heart, I think of myself as a poet first. Language continues to bring me great joy, and I would love to share that journey with others.



I love language for a lot of reasons.  I have a BS in Sociology.  I studied a rather esoteric side of sociology called phenomenological sociology or constructionist theory.  In short it theorized that language was the source of social reality in every sense.  For example,  we really do not know what a tree is.  We call it a tree, we use it like we would use a tree.  We write poems about the trees.  We talk about the spirit of trees.  But what the tree really is remains a mystery.  In addition, we take our "knowledge" of trees fore granted and forget that our knowledge is our own construction.  Our job seems to be to assign meaning to the world.  What kind of madness would ensue if we believed that reality was meaningless.  Without a shared language we languish in a special hell. 

 My ultimate point is that when I write poetry or songs I allow myself to speak from the heart while knowing that I can construct any picture I want and people will assign the meaning.  The poem "Jaberwocky" is an excellent example of a meaningless poem that people love to assign meaning to. 

I would take a class from you because I love it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I used to teach music and I thought I might like being an English teacher. But at this point, I'd want to teach financial literacy and retirement planning.


----------



## Uncontrolable

OneEyedDiva said:


> I used to teach music and I thought I might like being an English teacher. But at this point, I'd want to teach financial literacy and retirement planning.



I needed you years ago.  I taught myself how to play guitar.  I should have played the piano, or another key board.  I never know anything about finance except how to spend my check every week.  When I retired it just happened.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

drifter said:


> Again thanks for the comeback. I'm blind only in one eye but it has  effected my reading, my eyes weep more my reading has slowed down, and I tire from reading more readily. but the change from reader to listener is not always an easy one unloosed forced on us. Enjoyed, take care.


My wife is blind in one eye.  She reads between 3 and 5 library books/week.  How she does it, I don't know.  But, she certainly enjoys her reading... full sighted or not.


----------



## Uncontrolable

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> My wife is blind in one eye.  She reads between 3 and 5 library books/week.  How she does it, I don't know.  But, she certainly enjoys her reading... full sighted or not.


Your wife has likely become a faster reader with time.  If she has the time to read she might read 500 to 800 or more pages in a day.  I found I was a fast reader even with a text book.  But, you must glean detail from a text and have to take notes, so even the fastest readers have to slow down.  I stopped reading books because they started to bore me.  When I discovered talking books the whole world changed for me.  Talking books can be like a knowledge injection.  You listen in 8 to 10 hours what it might have taken 2 eight hour days to read.  Most people cannot devote that much time to it.  You wife, if she reads her books with some retention, she is a fast reader indeed, but my hunch is that she never stops reading.  So she spends two to three times the time that other people can spend on their reading.  That is wonderful.  I am spending a lot of time with senior forum and I try to get out of this place often as I can.  You might become a fast book listener and may be able to challenge you wife to speed book contest.


----------



## HipGnosis

Financial fundamentals

Reconciling a checking account, Compound interest, risk vs reward, market, economy and interest rate cycles, insurance needs, investing 101


----------



## Wandrin

I think I'd like to teach about the overlaps between fields of study.  It is interesting to me how many mathematicians were also philosophers, for example.  There is an overlap between philosophy and physics, between biology and chemistry, between math and everything, to name just a few.  I find those overlaps to be fascinating.


----------



## mimento mori

In my time of teaching there has been only one subject that I have found is probably the most difficult of all of the known academics.  I have taught Christian theology, math, reading and a multitude of other subjects but for the very life of me I have never been able to teach what one would think is a simple thing to do and moreover.....learn!  
I have tried to teach by example, by reasoning, by threat and to no avail.  

In a classroom setting, I have found that it is absolutely impossible to teach anyone at any age from puberty and up to keep their eyes and brain focused on what is being taught instead of on the opposite sex.


----------



## RadishRose

The teachers I learned from the most employed humor. Not only did it keep my attention but they made learning fun.


----------



## Lon

History


----------



## CeeCee

Languages, it's what I was always good at in school and also enjoyed.  I was a French major in college before I dropped out.


----------



## Buckeye

For about 10 years I taught, as an Adjunct, the fun courses at a local University:  Marco & Micro Economics, Principles of Finance mostly.  I did teach "Technical Analysis of the Stock Market" once and taught Managerial Account to graduate students in an MBA program.  

CeeCee -  I tried to take Russian in college - it killed my GPA.  I cannot learn a foreign language.  I struggle with English..


----------



## Shalimar

Hoot N Annie said:


> For about 10 years I taught, as an Adjunct, the fun courses at a local University:  Marco & Micro Economics, Principles of Finance mostly.  I did teach "Technical Analysis of the Stock Market" once and taught Managerial Account to graduate students in an MBA program.
> 
> CeeCee -  I tried to take Russian in college - it killed my GPA.  I cannot learn a foreign language.  I struggle with English..


Hoot, you are in good company. About fifteen percent of the population is unable to learn a foreign language. No one knows why.


----------



## CeeCee

Hoot N Annie said:


> For about 10 years I taught, as an Adjunct, the fun courses at a local University:  Marco & Micro Economics, Principles of Finance mostly.  I did teach "Technical Analysis of the Stock Market" once and taught Managerial Account to graduate students in an MBA program.
> 
> CeeCee -  I tried to take Russian in college - it killed my GPA.  I cannot learn a foreign language.  I struggle with English..



Well you didn't pick the easiest language to learn!  Hungarian is hard also but I learned that as a child, it was my first language.  Children learn easily.


----------



## Uncontrolable

Lara said:


> If I had to use my skills I would teach Art but if I could teach ANYthing, it would be common sense:drive:



Funny, right now I am listening to Dickens, working on a painting, and when waiting on the paint to dry I am looking at stuff to respond to on the computer.  I should ask your impression and suggestion.  This painting is an abstract and the color are rather boldly smeared across a 24 x 30 canvas.  I have got red, burnt siena, white, black smeared from the center an moving to block one corner of the painting.  Then I have run a ribbon of bright green and white composed of phalo blue with lemon yellow moving from center and playing across the to the opposite corner, then back again, running as small ribbon of green across the red, burnt siena, black and white.  At the top of the painting I thought I might put light phalo blue and black with streaks of green and red radiating from the center and moving thru the whole painting.  Could put in some purple and organge.  That might work better.  I am working with a palate knife.


----------



## Lara

Isn't it cathartic to be able to lose yourself in your painting? Yours sounds like an explosion of some of my favorite colors. Did you use Cadium Red Light for your red? That would look stunning next to the Burnt Sienna. I would stop where you're at and not add the purple and orange. Sometimes success comes with knowing when to stop . That's a tough one for me too.

I love using a palette knife. I need to do that occasionally because it causes me to paint looser with more freedom. I don't get caught up in details that way. It frees me up to be more expressive and the final result has more movement...even if the subject is a portrait or still-life.

You must be good at multi-tasking. I could never listen to Dickens at the same time because I'm so easily distracted except maybe classical music that could just flow through me without having to pay much attention to it.


----------



## Furryanimal

I would love to teach common sense-especially to jobsworths-but I could teach History and make it interesting.


----------



## debbie in seattle

Respect to others!


----------



## mathjak107

actually i do teach one day a week . i teach industrial  motor controls and variable frequency drives one day a week . i really enjoy doing it in retirement .


----------



## Bullie76

Sex education.


----------



## mathjak107

on a college level i hope   lol


----------



## hearlady

Believe it or not, Organizing! I see so many people who have accumulated so many things and have no idea how to manage them. I would love to get in there and teach them how to sort and organize their "treasures".


----------



## Big Horn

Latin and Greek: my one real regret in life is that I didn't realize how much I love Classics until my early forties.


----------



## Lara

Big Horn said:


> Latin and Greek: my one real regret in life is that I didn't realize how much I love Classics until my early forties.


That's okay. You may have needed to grow into a certain level of maturity to appreciate them to their fullest. Timing. It's all in the perfect timing.


----------



## HiDesertHal

Physics and Mathematics, although I have a degree in neither.

It would not be college-level anyway, although I took both subjects as a requisite for my BSEE.

HiDesertHal


----------



## TonyK

I currently sub in three schools and can teach or be an aide in kindergarten all the way up to high school classes. I try to pass along my own experiences whenever I can and make it a fun day. I'll mention to 4th graders that I subbed in their classroom 36 years ago, and I may have taught their parents too. That raises a few eyebrows. I sometimes get to sub in my grandson's classroom. My favorite age groups are 4th and 5th graders.

I give a few presentations per year along with writing newspaper articles and an occasional book about my passion for baseball history. I'd like to teach others how to build their Family Trees.


----------



## C'est Moi

Computing basics.


----------



## Lon

I would enjoy teaching History, particularly Civil War History.


----------



## happytime

AMEN TO THAT......I have several friends that are college educated  for the most part do have common sense.....however...I have 2 friends that would not know to come in out of the rain....it blows my mind that....they have their MBA'S.....an do not know how to go about life successfully .....how to treat people an have compassion.....I don't have a college ed but I assure you I'd love to teach common sense , some people have none at all....they careless about responsibility , taking charge of their lives or hurting people....guess somethings are not offered as a college course or perhaps taught in school.....


----------



## Aputernut17

How to use a computer and keep it healthy


----------



## Linda W.

I just got a smart phone. Always said I'd never get one, but circumstances made it happen. We got no manual or set-up guide with it. Asked at the company store...nope! So anyway, it would be nice if there were flexible 101 classes on it. The young person at the place showed me some things and said she'd ask the manager if they could do the classes again...won't hold my breath. Anyway, that's certainly needed. I'd probably teach about why people used to have so many superstitions. And why, even now, humanity is clueless for the most part, about the future and what can happen that nobody would ever believe could happen. Even now, we're pretty much unable to comprehend that nothing much is guaranteed. Mostly it's for sure that everyone will die someday. That we're still struggling to understand why very bad things happen...and why we as a species don't prevent some of those things.


----------



## HiDesertHal

I would teach Mathematics and Basic Electronics.

Howl


----------



## ProsperosDaughter

Meditation


----------



## Aputernut17

Linda W. said:


> I just got a smart phone. Always said I'd never get one, but circumstances made it happen. We got no manual or set-up guide with it. Asked at the company store...nope! So anyway, it would be nice if there were flexible 101 classes on it. The young person at the place showed me some things and said she'd ask the manager if they could do the classes again...won't hold my breath. Anyway, that's certainly needed. I'd probably teach about why people used to have so many superstitions. And why, even now, humanity is clueless for the most part, about the future and what can happen that nobody would ever believe could happen. Even now, we're pretty much unable to comprehend that nothing much is guaranteed. Mostly it's for sure that everyone will die someday. That we're still struggling to understand why very bad things happen...and why we as a species don't prevent some of those things.


Here's video's on how to use a smart phone:   
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...phone&qpvt=How+to+use+a+smart+phone&FORM=VDRE


----------



## Smiling Jane

I would probably teach baking, especially bread-making. Or maybe baking with chocolate.

There are other things I could teach, but baking would be my favorite.


----------



## Butterfly

Linda W. said:


> I just got a smart phone. Always said I'd never get one, but circumstances made it happen. We got no manual or set-up guide with it. Asked at the company store...nope! So anyway, it would be nice if there were flexible 101 classes on it. The young person at the place showed me some things and said she'd ask the manager if they could do the classes again...won't hold my breath. Anyway, that's certainly needed. I'd probably teach about why people used to have so many superstitions. And why, even now, humanity is clueless for the most part, about the future and what can happen that nobody would ever believe could happen. Even now, we're pretty much unable to comprehend that nothing much is guaranteed. Mostly it's for sure that everyone will die someday. That we're still struggling to understand why very bad things happen...and why we as a species don't prevent some of those things.



You can search online with the brand and model number or name of the phone and find a manual.


----------



## Iodine

Writing your life story, beginner's painting, or making cookies.


----------



## retiredtraveler

Personal finances. 

   I really thought about getting the piece of paper that would allow me to be a certified financial planner. But, I don't like the idea of telling someone where he/she should actually put their money. I could definitely give them their options along with explanations of risk versus rewards, but wouldn't want to point to something specific and say 'put your money here'. But I could definitely teach budgeting, saving, investing, basic macroeconomics, credit, etc.........


----------



## Uptosnuff

I would teach fitness classes and stretch classes to seniors.  

And while I'm at it, I would teach manners and courtesy.  They're desperately needed.


----------



## Iodine

Uptosnuff said:


> I would teach fitness classes and stretch classes to seniors.
> 
> And while I'm at it, I would teach manners and courtesy.  They're desperately needed.



*I would take your class in fitness and stretch for seniors.  It sounds good to me.  I don't need the manners and courtesy class though. **I could recommend a few students for you from several different forums I've been in.*


----------



## HiDesertHal

Lon said:


> I would enjoy teaching History, particularly Civil War History.



"General Pickett...you may reform your Division."

"General Lee...I have no Division!"

Hal


----------



## suds00

i'd want to teach english as a second language.


----------



## horseless carriage

Anyone, no matter how young, as eight and nine year old Aaron & Daniela, demonstrate, can learn to dance Latin & Ballroom.





And upper age is no limit either as 100 year old Virginia Harvey is testimony to.

Ballroom dancing is what I would teach. I can dance, but have I got the talent to teach it? Patience is a virtue that I sadly lack.


----------



## Jules

Uptosnuff said:


> And while I'm at it, I would teach manners and courtesy. They're desperately needed.


They certainly are.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I don't really have the patience to teach anything but if I did I think I would enjoy teaching home economics as it was called in my day. The cooking and baking part of it.


----------



## Pinky

I have done ESL (English as a Second Language) volunteer teaching to high school students and adults. My hubby also does this twice weekly .. online since Covid. He has a teaching certificate. I don't.


----------



## Pepper

I was trained to teach various aspects of medieval life, but in all honesty I can't imagine where I'd find the energy to do this again.  Also, the brain has slowed down for Formerly quick witted me.  If I had the energy, I'd probably clean the kitchen before anything else!

I loved studying this time period   even though for the people it was nasty, brutish and short.


----------



## Tish

I would go back to teaching IT for adults.


----------



## katlupe

I would teach people how to live off the grid, gardening and preserving their food by canning and dehydrating it. Cooking with both a wood cook stove and a wood heating stove. How to forage for wild edible and medicinal plants in the forest. Of course, I cannot do it presently due to my mobility issues which is why I had t stop doing it three years ago. But I still know how to do it.


----------



## Murrmurr

I'd coach little league, the same as teaching.


----------



## Murrmurr

katlupe said:


> I would teach people how to live off the grid, gardening and preserving their food by canning and dehydrating it. Cooking with both a wood cook stove and a wood heating stove. How to forage for wild edible and medicinal plants in the forest. Of course, I cannot do it presently due to my mobility issues which is why I had t stop doing it three years ago. But I still know how to do it.


Those who can, do; those who cannot do, teach.


----------



## jerry old

Uptosnuff said:


> I would teach fitness classes and stretch classes to seniors.
> 
> And while I'm at it, I would teach manners and courtesy.  They're desperately needed.



Manners and courtesy that is part of our culture.   You remember our culture?  Where did it go.
Culture defines a nation, how do you teach culture?
It has to do with your raising, parents, extended family and your personal history, and a lot more.
Morals, remember morals


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I used to give music lessons, including harmony and theory. I taught beginner organ students part time at the music studio I also took lessons at. Then I started teaching privately. I went to some student's homes and others came here. I got tired of the children not practicing although I had a couple of very talented students for a time. So if I had to teach something I suppose it would be music (again) or my favorite subject in school which was English.


----------



## Gaer

Metaphysics, Angelic communication, How to develop strong, clear thought to affect the world, and the merging of the thought from the mind and the emotions from the heart.  This WILL be taught in future generations.


----------



## senior chef

Likely it would be one of 2 subjects. Either cooking or WW2 history (European theater)
A few months ago, I was sitting outside Walmart when a young fellow, maybe age 21, sat near me. I don't recall how we got around to it but the subject turned to WW2.  Believe it or not, he never even heard of D-Day.   OMG, how does someone graduate from high school with out hearing about D-DAY ?
What in the world are they teaching kids these days ?????


----------



## Alligatorob

Lara said:


> If You Had To Teach Something What Would It Be?​


I would not, too much work, LOL.

Actually I would like to teach an introductory environmental engineering and science class.  Spent my career as an engineer doing water and air treatment and contamination cleanup.  I'd like to think I would have some insights useful to interested younger folks.  Might not be quite the story they would expect though.  Day one I'd ask the students to tell me where the water they drink comes from and then where it goes when they flush, then I'd make sure they knew, I suspect most don't.  The rest of the course would be similarly themed.  I tend to be pragmatic and practical and not too taken with much of the modern environmental movement.  Not likely anyone is going to ask me...


----------



## Shero

I am not a good teacher, but I like people to enjoy the wonders of the ocean, so I demonstrate to scuba divers when I can.


----------



## Gaer

senior chef said:


> Likely it would be one of 2 subjects. Either cooking or WW2 history (European theater)
> A few months ago, I was sitting outside Walmart when a young fellow, maybe age 21, sat near me. I don't recall how we got around to it but the subject turned to WW2.  Believe it or not, he never even heard of D-Day.   OMG, how does someone graduate from high school with out hearing about D-DAY ?
> What in the world are they teaching kids these days ?????


I understand some high schools are not teaching American History anymore this year.


----------



## JustBonee

suds00 said:


> i'd want to teach english as a second language.


----------



## senior chef

Gaer said:


> I understand some high schools are not teaching American History anymore this year.


Seriously ?  OMG , what a shame. How in the world do they expect to create citizens ? OR, maybe THAT IS NOT a goal they are interested in ?.
I remember, years ago, when Jay Leno took a camera team out onto the street and asked very, very simple questions.  Example: When did America declare its independence ? Can you name the Vice-President ?  What is the biggest state ?  Who did we fight in WW2 ?
Seniors always correctly answered. Teens and 20's and 30's got most of the questions wrong !


----------



## Pecos

I would probably teach math up to calculus, statistics, or electronics.


----------



## Knight

Patience. 
Because frustration learning anything takes time.


----------



## HarryHawk

I teach modified Martial Arts to children who have chronic diseases like cancer.  We tell them we are teaching them karate, and we do some punching and kicking in the air, but we mostly teach them techniques for meditation and pain management.  I also spend some time after class with the kids teaching them to play ukulele.

I am the luckiest person in the world to be able to spend time with these inspiring kids.


----------



## WheatenLover

I would teach kids how to read. I did that with my kids and it worked out well.

Years ago I taught college algebra, accounting, and general business courses. I loved that job. But I don't want to teach that again.


----------



## Gary O'

If You Had To Teach Something What Would It Be?​
Working with one's hands

There's a basic satisfaction in it

The rewards and the lessons are immediate

and those lessons are all but self taught

I've butchered wood for decades now
Worst case is kindling
Best case is something functional
....and getting to look at it for a very long time



On the other side of this door, we had many a breakfast;



Deer would stroll by this window while we dined;




Yeah, I'd teach hands on

I wouldn't do it for money

The payoff would be seeing an expression of tangible satisfaction on a young face


----------



## Jennina

Compassion for animals and nature in general.


----------



## Shalimar

Belly dancing, (also pole dancing, my latest dancing skill.)


----------



## Oris Borloff

Knight said:


> Patience.
> Because frustration learning anything takes time.


A person can be taught patience?! 

SIGN ME UP!!


----------



## timoc

If You Had To Teach Something What Would It Be?​I'd teach those that don't know, the best way to make a nice piece of toast, spread with butter and just the right amount of jam or marmalade, and most important a lovely big pot of tea, then, when they'd got the hang of it I'd say, "You've got quite good at this, you are far better than me, so, would you pour me a cup of tea, then while I'm swigging and savouring it, you can do me a couple of rounds of toast, oh, and then I'll have a refill."


----------



## Lee

I would teach sewing. It is not necessarily cheaper to make your own clothing or home decor but it is certainly better quality than the stuff from Walmart.


----------



## rkunsaw

I would teach economics to those many young people who think taxing corporations and rich people will make their lives so much better.


----------



## timoc

Shalimar said:


> Belly dancing, (also pole dancing, my latest dancing skill.)


I make a good audience, Shali.


----------



## timoc

Gary O' said:


> If You Had To Teach Something What Would It Be?​
> Working with one's hands
> 
> There's a basic satisfaction in it
> 
> The rewards and the lessons are immediate
> 
> and those lessons are all but self taught
> 
> I've butchered wood for decades now
> Worst case is kindling
> Best case is something functional
> ....and getting to look at it for a very long time
> 
> View attachment 181156
> 
> On the other side of this door, we had many a breakfast;
> 
> View attachment 181154
> 
> Deer would stroll by this window while we dined;
> 
> View attachment 181155
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'd teach hands on
> 
> I wouldn't do it for money
> 
> The payoff would be seeing an expression of tangible satisfaction on a young face


"Absolutely brilliant, Gary, do you serve tea and toast?"


----------



## Knight

Oris Borloff said:


> A person can be taught patience?!
> 
> SIGN ME UP!!


Looks like you already are patient, no input until after 107 posts. I guess you are demonstrating patience by waiting to post what you would teach.


----------



## Gary O'

timoc said:


> Gary, do you serve tea and toast?


Funny you should mention that @timoc 

I wrote a little thing on toast awhile back;

*Toast*

Ever notice how long it takes to make toast?
About the same amount of time it takes water to boil.
It can seem a mini eon

'Cause, if that's the only thing you are waiting for, the time shuffles by rather slowly, don't it.

Heh, and if you are in a hurry and you force the lever up, well, that ain't toast.


*Making toast*

If you are;
stuck (on a project, or problem)
pissed
missing someone or something

make toast

If you are;
down hearted
in a hurry (to screw things up)

make toast

If you are;
absent minded
in a general dither


make toast



Thing is, there's a magical element of elapsed time, not even sure how long that is, 
but it's a span very necessary to settle the mind.
This time cannot be used in other busy forms
Most of us are not given to staring blankly into space.
However, for some inexplicable reason, if we fixate on making toast, 
we easily fall into Zen like states of mind.

And if you are intent on the toast, 
it's impossible to remain in that squirrel cage you were going nowhere in

and,

you end up with

toast.

....this can also work to remedy hunger


----------



## Sliverfox

I've  helped new  cooks  learn how to can, make  spaghetti sauce.

Hopefully at some point in time I  get to teach grand daughters some  cooking  skills.

Already  have told one  to read recipe & make it up as the recipe reads.

I've been told  by son & wife that she did   make some recipes  found on the internet.


----------



## charry

I would like to teach sign language......
But I would have to carry on my classes first, as it stopped when hubby got ill....
I still try to learn  online..........but uts not the same ......
But I think there needs to be more signers and interpreters !!


----------



## oldiebutgoody

If I may be permitted the boast, I had a rather successful "career" as an amateur baseball/softball coach, especially when it came to batting. In fact several parents and fans told me I should have been a pro because I was that good.  If I had my druthers, I'd happily have turned pro as a batting coach.  Imagine all the fun and big bucks I would have!


----------



## MrPants

rkunsaw said:


> I would teach economics to those many young people who think taxing corporations and rich people will make their lives so much better.


You could come to Canada and teach that to one of our Federal Party leaders - lol. He's got a Robinhood complex; take from the rich and give to the poor


----------



## oldiebutgoody

MrPants said:


> You could come to Canada and teach that to one of our Federal Party leaders - lol. He's got a Robinhood complex; take from the rich and give to the poor




while you're at it, show how foreign tax shelters reduce corporate and elitist taxes to zero every year  - nobody knows that better than a former IRS agent


----------



## Oris Borloff

Knight said:


> Looks like you already are patient, no input until after 107 posts. I guess you are demonstrating patience by waiting to post what you would teach.


I think you may have interpreted my inertia as patience.  

What would I teach?  After giving it some consideration, I have no idea.  I know expertise isn't necessary,  depending on the subject, but I don't feel I have enough to offer that couldn't be  found on Youtube and more often with a much more attractive instructor.


----------



## MrPants

oldiebutgoody said:


> while you're at it, show how foreign tax shelters reduce corporate and elitist taxes to zero every year  - nobody knows that better than a former IRS agent


They aren't rich because the don't know how to hide their money


----------



## Packerjohn

English!  I mean high school or college English:  drama, creative writing, poetry, Shakespeare even and how to write a paragraph.  This is so important in making you a smart person even though our society praises the dumb and dumber type of people.  I would rise above such aspirations!


----------



## Jules

Basic grammar, especially to many on FB.


----------



## timoc

charry said:


> I would like to teach sign language......
> But I would have to carry on my classes first, as it stopped when hubby got ill....
> I still try to learn  online..........but uts not the same ......
> But I think there needs to be more signers and interpreters !!


I'm good at sign language, Charry, trouble is I can only use one finger or two.


----------



## oldpanightowl

Patience and tolerance. Teaching it may give me more of it.


----------



## charry

timoc said:


> I'm good at sign language, Charry, trouble is I can only use one finger or two.


Haha .....Timoc .....you do make me laugh ....


----------



## Chris P Bacon

I have no formal training in education but I feel as if I was able to teach my children to be kind.
I'm not so sure that adults, especially those of advanced age, can learn it. Nonetheless, my kids
and I _try_ to be an example for those who learn by watching. Many people have the skill but not
all who possess the knack for kindness use it particularly often. It's best learned young though.


----------



## Forerunner

That this life isn't all there is.


----------



## timoc

charry said:


> Haha .....Timoc .....you do make me laugh ....


"No, no, no, I don't 'make' you laugh, Charry, you do that all by yourself, I'm just the silly sod that says gormless things.......d'ya wanna tomato?"


----------



## Jules

timoc said:


> "No, no, no, I don't 'make' you laugh, Charry, you do that all by yourself, I'm just the silly sod that says *gormless* things.......d'ya wanna tomato?"


There you go, @timoc.  You’re a teacher of new words.


----------



## Ladybj

Lifeology.   I am studying for my PHD in Lifeology.


----------



## charry

timoc said:


> "No, no, no, I don't 'make' you laugh, Charry, you do that all by yourself, I'm just the silly sod that says gormless things.......d'ya wanna tomato?"


I ll tell you a story , when I was in the school netball team, aged 12, I forgot my PE kit, so teacher gave me a spare skirt, and knickers, which should of been Blue, But she only had red knickers for me.........well , I played really well......lucky knickers,
On my last Goal.......I heard a voice from the sideline shout out   “WELL DONE TOMATO ARSE”
Everyone was in hysterics , apart from me , who blushed like a tomato .....


----------



## Della

I would teach ballet.  It's one of the few things I have some natural talent for, but what I loved most about all my ballet classes, from child to adult is the precision of each movement. I always liked the tiny corrections my teachers would give me, even if I had just let my wrist sag or my chin drop, so I would love to pass that on to others who are seeking a sort of perfection of movement.

What I have been able to teach is reading.  I've volunteered with that off and on since my son was in kindergarten and I would teach reading to the sixth graders while waiting for his class to be done.  I'm passionate about teaching children to  read because I know lacking that skill can hold them back all their lives.


----------



## Lewkat

Other than my nursing profession, I'd love to teach 20th century history as I've lived and observed it.


----------



## Ronni

Dance. I’d teach dancing.


----------



## FastTrax

I would teach every person that would listen to me to love one another and if not then at least tolerate one another.


----------



## Pinky

I would go back to volunteer teaching of ESL (English as a Second Language). I've taught young children, teens and adults, and learned from them about their native countries and personal lives.


----------



## chrislind2

Auto mechanics. I finished a 2-year community college course when I was 18-19 and even though I never had a job in auto mechanics, it was 
very nice to have all the things I learned to use in real life. I knew a lot even when I started the classes, but learned how to do more 
and do it correctly. At 16 if I was going to have a car, I needed to learn how to keep it running. I could not afford to pay someone else to 
work on it for me. And I found out I enjoyed doing it.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Since I spent my career as a High School History Teacher, I always admired the music education teachers especially when they put on the Winter and Spring performances. That always seemed like a huge undertaking and it always turned out well.


----------



## FastTrax

Forerunner said:


> That this life isn't all there is.



Hi and welcome to SF. Your avatar, is that a high wire act thing?


----------



## Forerunner

FastTrax said:


> Hi and welcome to SF. Your avatar, is that a high wire act thing?


Due to multiple health issues and 95% isolation, I feel like I need to keep my balance by believing I can do what I need to do to get through the day. I don't look down as this messes up my balance. If I do, I pay a price. 
I gaze straight ahead, ignoring all the things my body is telling me that would cause me to doubt I can continue. As a man of faith, my balance bar consists of scripture on one side and Spirit on the other. 
As I keep these 2 in balance, I walk by faith and not by sight and get done the things that I need to. The tightrope and balance bar form a cross, with me on it. This is a central tenet of my faith.
Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## caroln

I don't have *advanced* skills in anything but I could teach the following:
Computer basics.
Introduction to cooking.
Crocheting 101.


----------



## FastTrax

Forerunner said:


> Due to multiple health issues and 95% isolation, I feel like I need to keep my balance by believing I can do what I need to do to get through the day. I don't look down as this messes up my balance. If I do, I pay a price.
> I gaze straight ahead, ignoring all the things my body is telling me that would cause me to doubt I can continue. As a man of faith, my balance bar consists of scripture on one side and Spirit on the other.
> As I keep these 2 in balance, I walk by faith and not by sight and get done the things that I need to. The tightrope and balance bar form a cross, with me on it. This is a central tenet of my faith.
> Thanks for the welcome!



Your Avatar is fitting. You appear to be very strong in your faith and convictions. You obviously possess a trait I only wish I had. Stay your course, be blessed and again welcome to the family. Always a friend.


----------



## Lavinia

Gardening....I'm good with plants...not much good at anything else. Good manners and decent behaviour if we're talking about lifestyles and attitude.


----------



## C50

I would teach kids how to be resourceful,  heck that could also be an adult education program!


----------



## Laine

Uncontrolable said:


> What is ESL?


English as a second language


----------



## Sassycakes

If I had to teach someone I would want to teach them not to judge others because of their race. That all people are Human beings.


----------



## Autumn72

Skyking said:


> If I could teach anything I'd teach the young what I've learned over 65 years of varied experiences. I'd pepper practical life lessons with the history of the times and critical thinking for the future. Everything would be in play, from jobs to relationships, to the metaphysical and physical universe. What I wouldn't do is waste time. I'd go right to 'my' points. Feel free to take 'em or leave 'em... just one flawed man's observations on a life lived with tips pointed out only to help.


Replacement for grandparents
The system is in control of that for sure as you speak.
Why it has come to  many lonely seniors with many good true stories to share with their own offspring.
Shame why high Risers exist.


----------



## Autumn72

debbie in seattle said:


> Respect to others!


All the best to teach children daily for food for the brain common sense I believe can be weaved into a human being unless mentally unable to.....still is what 8 believe is the Missing links


----------



## Dapper Dan

I taught Religious Studies at a Local University my entire career, but always found it very intriguing on many subjects that would arise that had more of a Philosophical topic. So I may have enjoyed teaching Philosophy if I could have really gotten that deep into many of the topics. IN Religious Studies we had many discussions that were great debates, but the depth I don't think would have come near the topics discussed in a Philosophy lesson.


----------



## Lewkat

Common sense.


----------



## Marie5656

*Since I have been asked a lot by people where I live, I would love to go to a Senior Center to teach basic computer skills to seniors.  You know, email, game play, Facebook...or what ever would allow them to keep in contact with their kids and grand kids.   I got this idea this evening, when another lady in the building asked if I would come over some time to help her figure some things out*


----------



## Autumn72

caroln said:


> I don't have *advanced* skills in anything but I could teach the following:
> Computer basics.
> Introduction to cooking.
> Crocheting 101.


And you forgot one more crucial thing 

How to insult new members from joining, 

Little Miss Bossy.

Take this in stride, not too much as a flogging.


----------



## Autumn72

Marie5656 said:


> *Since I have been asked a lot by people where I live, I would love to go to a Senior Center to teach basic computer skills to seniors.  You know, email, game play, Facebook...or what ever would allow them to keep in contact with their kids and grand kids.   I got this idea this evening, when another lady in the building asked if I would come over some time to help her figure some things out*


Please call the center office up and talk to the person who is in control of opening up the floodgates to your wonderful idea that I'm sure will be the best thing  ever!!!!! A must dew..... Marie.


----------



## caroln

caroln said:


> I don't have *advanced* skills in anything but I could teach the following:
> Computer basics.
> Introduction to cooking.
> Crocheting 101.





Autumn72 said:


> And you forgot one more crucial thing
> 
> How to insult new members from joining,
> 
> Little Miss Bossy.
> 
> Take this in stride, not too much as a flogging.


I'm sorry if I've offended you in some way.   
Edited to add:  It goes against my better judgement to edit this, but after some consideration, I have to add that _I'm offended_ in being singled out to be judged, chastised, and called names for posting something that may have not been to someone's liking. To my knowledge I have never written anything that deserved this. I've had to walk on eggs in other forums to avoid being bashed and I didn't think the same thing would happen here. Sorry to appear so "thin skinned", but I don't think this is appropriate behavior that anyone should have to put up with.


----------



## Em in Ohio

I would teach creative writing.  (Please note how little creativity was used in the construction of that sentence!)


----------



## Autumn72

caroln said:


> I'm sorry if I've offended you in some way.
> Edited to add:  It goes against my better judgement to edit this, but after some consideration, I have to add that _I'm offended_ in being singled out to be judged, chastised, and called names for posting something that may have not been to someone's liking. To my knowledge I have never written anything that deserved this. I've had to walk on eggs in other forums to avoid being bashed and I didn't think the same thing would happen here. Sorry to appear so "thin skinned", but I don't think this is appropriate behavior that anyone should have to put up with.


Oh, Lord, you made a new member leave. 
So you think you are thin skinned, what about that man who did not ask you to be his teacher. 
You justify how you are being singled out,, when it was you that crushed that man with,, not advise he was asking for,, but with criticism first time instead of going to another thread to answer it not be the KGB of new posters..

Shame on you you do know how to turn the tables and cry when you were the cause..
You need to tone down your bossy attitude who do you think you are...Matrix...you could not be close to his qualities that enables him to be top dog..
Shame on you.....for running away  with how hurt you feel. Imagine how he felt due to your inconsiderate flogging of this new member.
Then you cry you are being subjected to unfairness when you can turn the tables on anyone to make you look innocent. Cowards do that.


----------



## caroln

Autumn72 said:


> Oh, Lord, you made a new member leave.
> So you think you are thin skinned, what about that man who did not ask you to be his teacher.
> You justify how you are being singled out,, when it was you that crushed that man with,, not advise he was asking for,, but with criticism first time instead of going to another thread to answer it not be the KGB of new posters..
> 
> Shame on you you do know how to turn the tables and cry when you were the cause..
> You need to tone down your bossy attitude who do you think you are...Matrix...you could not be close to his qualities that enables him to be top dog..
> Shame on you.....for running away  with how hurt you feel. Imagine how he felt due to your inconsiderate flogging of this new member.
> Then you cry you are being subjected to unfairness when you can turn the tables on anyone to make you look innocent. Cowards do that.


I'm sorry you feel that way.


----------



## Paco Dennis

First time here...don't mean to interrupt a feud. but to answer the OP

Teach that it was their right to never do what someone tells them to do.


----------



## caroln

No feud here...everyone's entitled to their opinion.


----------



## -Oy-

I taught various Martial Arts for many years - so maybe that. More likely Photography - I've taught that and mentored people for many years too. And it would hurt less


----------



## David777

There are many that understand and can perform complex operations.  However it is a further advanced skill to also be able to effectively demonstrate and educate others how to do so.  That clearly shows when one is tasked with writing a description of how to do something.  Many are able to narrowly explain how they personally do whatever without being able to do so effectively due to not understanding the limited perspectives of those in a wider audience they are teaching.  

That commonly shows with consumer goods user information in product manuals that are vague and or ambiguous that some engineer wrote resulting in online web discussions needing to explain whatever clearly with detail.  For instance assuming their audience understands unexplained, undefined technical terms they use.  Very common in science and technology.  

For example, a computer operation that relates loading some add on optional function to an application that doesn't bother to describe the exact .exe name of the executable file nor where within a labyrinth of Windows Program files folders it is located as though everyone in their audience is familiar with such.  To teach, one needs to understand their audience.


----------



## Teacher Terry

My part time retirement job for 8 years was teaching a social work college class on disabilities. I absolutely loved it and it was a new career. Two years ago it ended.


----------



## CrowFlies

i would teach humans how to be calm around horses.
for some reason i had a calm that seemed to calm wild animals. 
it might have come from me choosing animals instead of humans.

it always felt like a gift.


----------

